

Smoking ‘may play schizophrenia role’ - pacaro
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-33464480

======
todd8
What? How did this go unnoticed. I am not (overly) skeptical of the claim, but
the causes of schizophrenia have been so mysterious and smoking's negative
affects on health so ubiquitous that I'm surprised that no connection was
investigated earlier.

